# Is this the NEW STATE RECORD TROUT?



## SPECKLEMERED (Mar 21, 2009)

A trusted friend sent me this picture say's it was caught about a week ago and is pending for new state record. Anyone got more info than me I questioned my bud but he was lacking weigh in location .


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That's a hog!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

well, she came within ounces of breaking the state record... guy got so upset, he ended throwing the fish across the parking lot and shooting it with a shotgun. crazy...


----------



## Bobby_G (Jan 1, 2012)

Got the same email myself....looking forward to the "story"


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Just looks like a very nice trout, not record breaking to me anyway....


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> ....he ended throwing the fish across the parking lot and shooting it with a shotgun. crazy...


if this part is true, he broke a BUNCH of laws.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> if this part is true, he broke a BUNCH of laws.


...not if he still took it home and ate it! :rotfl:


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

Timemachine said:


> if this part is true, he broke a BUNCH of laws.


yup, its illegal to throw fish within 150 miles of the coast.


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

I believe that is Jimmy Burns of Waterloo rods... 9 1/4 caught pre-fishing the SCB Baffin cup.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

That right pointer finger looks PS. Some blackening around the edges.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I can see how this post is about to turn out....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Be easier to tell how big it was if it wasn't 3 ft. in front of him. :rotfl:


----------



## Bobby_G (Jan 1, 2012)

Pretty sure thats a photoshopped black drum


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

oh and fyi,
throwing trout is way too dangerous, someone could have been killed.
even if you have the right trajectory.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

That dude needs longer arms...then maybe it would be a "World Record" trout !!!!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

No way that trout is over 10


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Speckwrangler said:


> I believe that is Jimmy Burns of Waterloo rods... 9 1/4 caught pre-fishing the SCB Baffin cup.


x2


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> That dude needs longer arms...then maybe it would be a "World Record" trout !!!!


x2....funny


----------



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know the guy in the pic but he sent the pic while still on the water to a good friend of mine. The fish was 31", caught on a topwater in Baffin. It was released. I received the pic @11:58 Feb. 16.

Steve


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I dont care what anyone says, thats a nice fish. Im sure he couldnt have thrown it too far or missed it with a modified choke ten feet away wonmokasst! Thanks for posting


-mac-


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll give it 9 pounds, no more.


----------



## SPECKLEMERED (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Guys 2 cool = Wikipedia of Fishing


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

That fish is about a 25 inch fish. Look at his fingers. If that fish is 31", then this guy has some huge hands.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Look around hard enough and you'll find this same email and photo posted around this time last year. With almost the same crumby multi-page thread of topics and comments. Minus this one I just posted which is completely original.


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 17, 2005)

*Big Trout*

Im the guy that caught that fish.........Jimmy Burns. That fish is far from the state record. it is my personal best. certified scales 9.5. the length is 30.5 inches..........the fish was hooked deep and bleeding so i kept her to put on the wall. any further question on doubts the fish is at John Glenns tax in corpus.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

Waterloo said:


> Im the guy that caught that fish.........Jimmy Burns. That fish is far from the state record. it is my personal best. certified scales 9.5. the length is 30.5 inches..........the fish was hooked deep and bleeding so i kept her to put on the wall. any further question on doubts the fish is at John Glenns tax in corpus.


Very nice trout! Congratulations!


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

great fish jimmy..... funny how you get so beat up on on here by the anglers who just get jealous of a fish that size... that is a great trout and anybody that doesnt think so is crazy and doesnt put in the time like we do to find a pig like that..... congrats.. get her on a slam mag 2?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Waterloo said:


> Im the guy that caught that fish.........Jimmy Burns. That fish is far from the state record. it is my personal best. certified scales 9.5. the length is 30.5 inches..........the fish was hooked deep and bleeding so i kept her to put on the wall. any further question on doubts the fish is at John Glenns tax in corpus.


I call BS. I'm gonna need GPS coordinates so I can verify your story with the background of the pic.

J/K. Awesome fish. Care to say what you caught it on?

P.S. I've been mad enough to shoot a fish, though it was after getting stuck by a hard-head!


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it illegal to shoot skeet using hardheads instead of clay pigeons? On a slow day could be a bit of fun....


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Waterloo said:


> Im the guy that caught that fish.........Jimmy Burns. That fish is far from the state record. it is my personal best. certified scales 9.5. the length is 30.5 inches..........the fish was hooked deep and bleeding so i kept her to put on the wall. any further question on doubts the fish is at John Glenns tax in corpus.


Congrats on your PB Jimmy, thats a nice one. To **** bad every time someone post a pic of a pig there are guys who always want to doubt it.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

All kidding aside, Very nice fish! I would put it on the wall in a heart beat.


----------



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

What gage shotgun? You cant shoot a trout in a parking lot with anything less than a 20 gage.


----------



## CalebHarp (May 2, 2011)

j wadd said:


> great fish jimmy..... funny how you get so beat up on on here by the anglers who just get jealous of a fish that size... that is a great trout and anybody that doesnt think so is crazy and doesnt put in the time like we do to find a pig like that..... congrats.. get her on a slam mag 2?


I've gotta agree with J wadd on this one. Also funny how stories can change lol.
But it's crazy how pictures can spread so fast, I had people coming up to me showing me that pic that don't even know Jimmy. Congrats on the fish Jimmy!

Just goes to show what can be done while fishing with a Waterloo rod!! lol


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice hog!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Staged photo - no doubt. Jimmy Burns couldn't catch a cold.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

There was a pic that showed up in Oct. of a huge buck and everyone questioned everything about it including me. A few days later the same pic is on a picture board at my local Ace hardware all the way up here. I just giggled and never even asked. So yes, pics and stories go around.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

wow. that picture got outa hand quickly...


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Waterloo said:


> Im the guy that caught that fish.........Jimmy Burns. That fish is far from the state record. it is my personal best. certified scales 9.5. the length is 30.5 inches..........the fish was hooked deep and bleeding so i kept her to put on the wall. any further question on doubts the fish is at John Glenns tax in corpus.


Nice fish Jimmy!!!


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

Congratulations Jimmy. Big trout and Waterloo rods go good together!! I am half way there....got the rod, need the fish!


----------



## baffinbeaver (Jun 24, 2009)

Rangerbobtx said:


> I don't know the guy in the pic but he sent the pic while still on the water to a good friend of mine. The fish was 31", caught on a topwater in Baffin. It was released. I received the pic @11:58 Feb. 16.
> 
> Steve


haha!!! stay with it dude. thank goodness you got the text and pic as soon as it was caught and was able to share with us about it being released,..... haha


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Big fish no doubt a mounter but typical for Baffin, the land of the 10lb rock trout.


----------



## bullet1 (Mar 17, 2008)

good one Jimmy>DD


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> That right pointer finger looks PS. Some blackening around the edges.


No, I don't think so, but that index finger does weigh about two pounds!:rotfl:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Congrats on your PB, great fish


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Fish-n-Chips said:


> Is it illegal to shoot skeet using hardheads instead of clay pigeons? On a slow day could be a bit of fun....


 As long as you launch them so that they land in the water... could be a new Olympic sport. Better than some they have now.


----------



## hill (Sep 21, 2010)

Yep. nice!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice fish waterlOO,should make a great mount....


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice fish Jimmy! The only bad thing about that fish was you caught it a couple of days early. Shure would have been nice in the tournement. Great Fish!!!! Can't wait to get the new rods that I have coming.


----------



## cajunwader (Sep 23, 2006)

Magnificent trout!!! Congrats Jimmy...


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Yes, you would be correct.



Speckwrangler said:


> I believe that is Jimmy Burns of Waterloo rods... 9 1/4 caught pre-fishing the SCB Baffin cup.


----------

